# 18650 helmet lights with quick release? Lezyne vs Exposure vs Ituos?



## Sophex83 (Jul 5, 2017)

Basically something like the Jet lites F3 (company vanished), a universal tilt helmet mount with QR.*

Requirements*
1. Quick release (I primarily use the bike during the day and want to be able to remove the light quickly when not in use).
2. 18650: I want to carry extra batteries, also one 18650 is about as heavy as I want to go for a helmet mount. I want to have the light for years and be able to replace the cell.
3. Output: At least 500 lumen on high, mostly used for commuting, runtime 1h30 min or more.

*Contenders

Lezyne Macro Drive Duo Light: *Front and back lights, up to 700 lumen in overdrive mode, available and reasonable. $80. Mount sticks up.








*ITUO Wiz 2*: Reasonably light, can be charged by USB cable, but not available for sale?








*Exposure Joystick Mk12*: Expensive, mount not low profile, but available and high quality. Not sure if you can replace battery?








Any other contenders?

EDIT: Also considering permanently attached headlamps, you can get lights down under 50 grams plus battery weight and they're so small you might as well leave em on.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Sophex83 said:


> Any other contenders?


Check out the Zebralight H600...

H600w Mk III XHP35 Neutral White 18650 Headlamp


----------



## Sophex83 (Jul 5, 2017)

znomit said:


> Check out the Zebralight H600...
> 
> H600w Mk III XHP35 Neutral White 18650 Headlamp


Thanks Znomit, I have a similar light in my toolbox, but I don't know how It could be quick release. Are there quick release attachments avail? I guess it's so small you could leave it on at all times.. Hmm :thumbsup:


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Sophex83 said:


> Thanks Znomit, I have a similar light in my toolbox, but I don't know how It could be quick release. Are there quick release attachments avail? I guess it's so small you could leave it on at all times.. Hmm :thumbsup:


They just slide out of the silicone holder...


----------



## Sophex83 (Jul 5, 2017)

I'm aware, but it's not designed to be removed daily AFAIK, a bit awkward to remove / not quick. I do like the idea of just leaving it on though.


----------



## Sophex83 (Jul 5, 2017)

Here's my $29 ThruNite TH20 250 lumen 93 min AA (or 14500 520 lumen 37 min max) light. I'll get rid of the strap and get it's own silicone mount for if it works well, as long as it's bright enough with AAs it could be a keeper!


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

Sophex83 said:


> Thanks Znomit, I have a similar light in my toolbox, but I don't know how It could be quick release. Are there quick release attachments avail? I guess it's so small you could leave it on at all times.. Hmm :thumbsup:


it is not quick release if you strap the holder to the helmet but it is so friggin lightweight
you don't ever need to remove light. daytime ? take out battery or leave it in, the zebralight is impossible to beat for weight. i use zl on helmet all the time (with a handler bar light too) and I never know it is there


----------



## Sophex83 (Jul 5, 2017)

The zebralight does indeed seem fantastic, my only aesthetic niggles is that it's not black and not center lens (although that prob comes with some weight penalty).

Seems like a lot of other options are too floody? E.g. Armytek?


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

Sophex83 said:


> The zebralight does indeed seem fantastic, my only aesthetic niggles is that it's not black and not center lens (although that prob comes with some weight penalty).
> 
> Seems like a lot of other options are too floody? E.g. Armytek?


here is a fact about zebralight...
what does side vs center lens have to do with anything ? it doesn't. it means the light is ultra compact and you can adjust tilt easy by rotating light in it's holder ...and that is all it means. it also means you can side load fresh batteries in seconds.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Velcro = quick release*

















****


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

ethos helmet light


----------



## Sophex83 (Jul 5, 2017)

Thanks Scar, looking at the Zebralight I've convinced myself just keeping a head lamp permanently affixed is the way to go, although the Lezyne Macro Drive Duo is a tempting as I could get rid of my current rear light.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

*Gloworm CX*

You could look at the Gloworm CX - USB charged, can use as Power Bank. Replaceable dual 18650 (proprietary battery) if required. Weighs 7.4oz or 210g

Its a little heavier and rated at 900 lumens for 2hrs, drop down the power and you'll extend the runtime.

Not exactly to your specs but could be worth considering.


----------



## angerdan (Sep 18, 2017)

*Fenix BC21R*



Sophex83 said:


> Requirements:
> 1. Quick release (I primarily use the bike during the day and want to be able to remove the light quickly when not in use).
> 2. 18650: I want to carry extra batteries, also one 18650 is about as heavy as I want to go for a helmet mount. I want to have the light for years and be able to replace the cell.
> 3. Output: At least 500 lumen on high, mostly used for commuting, runtime 1h30 min or more.
> Any other contenders?


Fenix BC21R, 880lm for $75: 
Review: Fenix BC21R - Mtbr.com
Review: Fenix BC21R - Mtbr.com | Page 2
fenix-store.com/fenix-bc21r-led-bike-light/
fenixlighting.com/product/bc21r-fenix-bike-light/


----------



## Sophex83 (Jul 5, 2017)

Thanks Angerdan, looks like a very solid light, but I can't find a helmet mount for it?


----------



## angerdan (Sep 18, 2017)

Yea, seems like you'd have to go DIY or use something like this to put the light on: 
Helmet Mount | Helmet mount for Magicshine MJ-880 | Magicshine UK


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

*Helmet with BLF-A6*

I love this thread and I love seeing simple solutions to adding a lamp to a helmet. The lamp I have mounted in my photo is the BLF-A6. I use this both when riding on the road ( as a back-up and deer spotter ) and for when I want to travel lite when mountain biking. When I use the A6, it's so lite I almost forget it's there. ( pay no attention to the small torch on the side. That's a cheap ( Gearbest ) Chinese Olight S1 clone I use ( on moonlight mode ) to illuminate my computer when on the road bike. )

On occasion I'll use the A6 if doing a very short mTB ride at night. Actually makes for a decent lamp but like all torches it has it's limitations. I found that out just about a week ago when I took it to ride on one of the local trails that I had not ridden for quite some time.

Depending on what kind of trails you ride makes a big difference in the helmet lamp you need when riding single track. On moderate / swoopy trails with few obstacles a torch is fine. On rough technical single track ( think roots, rocks and ruts ( to the second power ) ( Oh my! ) , now add some steeps to that mix...If you don't have a decent helmet light while your bike is bouncing all over hell and back you are in deep do-do. That's because a simple torch usually only provides so wide of a beam pattern and is only so bright. Single track trails will occasionally widen at technical junctures and at times you have but a second to decide what line you are going to take.

Take the wrong line and you either end up stacked up or on the ground if indeed you try doing something beyond your skill set. In those situations you need to swing ( schwwwing ) your head around real fast to make a quick assessment of your choices. Having a very bright helmet lamp with a fairly wide beam pattern makes all the difference in the world. Almost all the trails near me have technical sections that require a good helmet lamp. That's because of the technical nature of the trails and the constant change the trails go through as weather and user erosion takes it's toll. IMHO, if you have a helmet lamp that can supply 1200 or more lumen of output with a semi-wide / spot beam pattern, you have what is needed in most situations.


----------



## Sophex83 (Jul 5, 2017)

Mounting a normal flashlight in a helmet groove is a neat idea! My only concern would be getting the angle right, I've just ordered the Olight S2 and will give it a try, which mount do you use?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Sophex83 said:


> Mounting a normal flashlight in a helmet groove is a neat idea! My only concern would be getting the angle right, I've just ordered the Olight S2 and will give it a try, which mount do you use?


Well, given the chance I'd of tried to talk you out of the Olight S2r. My only reason for that is that the S2 is using a button on top of the torch rather than than a rear button. Those top buttons are small and hard to feel when riding on a bike. The turbo mode on the S2R is set at two minutes. At least that's better than my A6 which is 45 sec. The A6 high mode is 600 lumens and the S2R, 500 lumen. A6 has more modes though and is less expensive.

Let us know how you like the S2R. Looks like it uses a TIR optic so I'm curious as to what kind of beam pattern it has.

I use no special mount . The vent on my helmet is aligned perfect. I do need to add a small bit of foam under the front when using the A6 but with my Ultrafire 501-B torches the angle is perfect. I add some electrical tape around the mid-section of the torch and then hold the torch in place with just a Velcro strap. The tape makes the contact between the torch and velcro more grippy. This works very well and I've never had a torch come loose while riding.

The A6 uses a small/deep reflector and I would describe the beam pattern as a medium wide spot . Torches with small reflectors tend to have that kind of beam pattern. The shallower, the wider the beam pattern. They work well on bars or on the helmet. Personally though I prefer a torch with a more narrow beam pattern ( on the lid ) when using on the road. I continue to use the A6 on the road though simply because it's so bright. Someone else mentioned the Convoy M1 as being a good helmet torch. I'm still considering buying one of those because the reflector is larger which should provide a little more of a spot pattern ( for added throw ).

BTW, someone posted a photo of the ITUO Wiz-2 on the helmet. I have a Wiz-1 and I discovered a couple weeks ago that if I remove the Gopro attachment on the lamp I can sit it in my vent just like my other torches. While I've not tried it out that way yet the Wiz-1 has excellent long throw. The down side is that it too uses a top mode button which makes it hard to turn off when on the helmet. When I use the helmet light for road use I'm just using it for moments at a time, usually to help me spot deer on the side of the road. With torches like the A6, one push on the rear button and the torch turns off.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Sophex83 said:


> Thanks Angerdan, looks like a very solid light, but I can't find a helmet mount for it?


Actually the Lezyne helmet mount looks as though it could work with a wide variety of torches. I'm tempted to buy one myself because at some point my 20 some year old helmet is going to kick the bucket and when it does I'll be out one sweet helmet ( as they don't make these anymore ).

Of course to use it with a torch would require some modding on the part of the user. Much depends on the helmet being used and the torch. Use some sticky sided _Velcro™_ to line the inside of the holder and then some sticky sided Velcro around the middle of the torch. . How well it works would depend on the size/weight of the torch. If it works you have a pivoting torch mount ( ball and socket ) that can be aimed.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Sophex83 said:


> Thanks Angerdan, looks like a very solid light, but I can't find a helmet mount for it?


https://www.amazon.com/Light-Motion...8&qid=1507570644&sr=8-3&keywords=helmet+mount


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

Sophex83 said:


> I'm aware, but it's not designed to be removed daily AFAIK, a bit awkward to remove / not quick. I do like the idea of just leaving it on though.


that's what I do in fall and spring, only take it out when guaranteed no need for it

it doesn't weigh much with or without an 18650 in it


----------



## Sophex83 (Jul 5, 2017)

Cat-man-do missed your post about the A6! Looks like battery life is abysmal compared to the S2 though, I actually wanted the top switch as I ride with open finger gloves, we'll see how I like it. Got a good deal and only paid $30 for it incl shipping.

BLF A6 100 min at 417 lumen BLF A6 FET+7135 Light Troubleshooting and Mod thread | BudgetLightForum.com
Olight S2 4h5m at 400 lumen (manufacturer spec).
Zebralight around 3.6 hours?


----------



## Sophex83 (Jul 5, 2017)

Olight S2 mounted, weight a bit under 50 grams w/o battery and around 100 grams with, about max for an offset mount like this. Very discrete and perfect throw for biking IMO. Mounted it a bit steep, but definitely don't get into trouble blinding drivers. The 400 lumen 245 min mode is perfect for city night riding. Now I kinda wish I had gotten the built in charger version 

Absolutely no issues with the button switch on top, it protrudes enough to use w gloves.


----------



## Gangly1 (Jul 5, 2016)

Do you all think the zebra light with straps or a similar light could be worn under the helmet? I am looking for something that I could use for my kids for (easy) night riding, but switch back and forth between them on different days and not have to attach anything to their helmets. 

Alternatively, what lightweight light has the best or most adaptable mounting system? 18650 batteries would be nice since I have ituo lights and could share batteries with an adapter, but not a deal breaker. They already have blitzu gator 390 handlebar lights, but they need something stronger on the head/helmet if we're going to do anything other than our driveway and paved trails.


----------



## angerdan (Sep 18, 2017)

*Cateye VOLT400 DUPLEX (HL-EL462RC-H)*



Sophex83 said:


> Requirements[/B]
> 1. Quick release (I primarily use the bike during the day and want to be able to remove the light quickly when not in use).
> 2. 18650: I want to carry extra batteries, also one 18650 is about as heavy as I want to go for a helmet mount. I want to have the light for years and be able to replace the cell.
> 3. Output: At least 500 lumen on high, mostly used for commuting, runtime 1h30 min or more.
> Any other contenders?


Easy to use is the new Cateye VOLT400 DUPLEX (HL-EL462RC-H).
booth front and taillight in on lamp with one button and battery.
HL-EL462RC-H | CATEYE


----------



## Gangly1 (Jul 5, 2016)

Thanks, that looks pretty good. I was hoping for something a little brighter though, and they already have taillights - they don't need super great tail lights because this is only for trail use or off road paved paths.


----------



## Insaneduane (May 21, 2017)

I'm surprised no one's invented a helmet with built-in lights Seems like a no-brainer.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## angerdan (Sep 18, 2017)

*Magicshine MJ-898 Genie Helmet Light:*

Magicshine did that with their MJ-898 Genie Helmet Light: 
https://magicshine.us/product/mj-898-genie-helmet-light/


----------



## Insaneduane (May 21, 2017)

I figured someone came up with it

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

I use

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B016...ght+holder&dpPl=1&dpID=510UkNPDgOL&ref=plSrch

to mount my zebralight. Not sure if it's the identical one but same design. Works great & I guess (?) it's quick release. I will say the zebralights are fantastic and everybody's reaction is the same to the tiny self contained light..."wow! that's really bright"


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Sophex83 said:


> Cat-man-do missed your post about the A6!* Looks like battery life is abysmal compared to the S2 though*, I actually wanted the top switch as I ride with open finger gloves, we'll see how I like it. Got a good deal and only paid $30 for it incl shipping.
> 
> BLF A6 100 min at 417 lumen BLF A6 FET+7135 Light Troubleshooting and Mod thread | BudgetLightForum.com
> Olight S2 4h5m at 400 lumen (manufacturer spec).
> Zebralight around 3.6 hours?


...and you see nothing wrong with that comparison? Not a big difference in output between the two with the A6 ( supposedly ) being 17 lumen more ( in fifth mode ) but the S2 getting 145 minutes more run time at 400 lumen ?. Someone's spec's are wrong, likely both IMO. Interesting that the Olight S2 list the high mode ( ~500 lm ) getting over 3hrs using a 3400mAh cell :skep:....Yet the A6 only getting 100 minutes @417 lm..??:skep: Either Olight is exaggerating their specs or the person using the A6 used a crap battery or messed up on something. _I highly doubt that the driver used in the A6 could be that inefficient._ Also of interest; when I drop the A6 to the 4th mode ( of 7 ) the difference in output is only very slight when compared to the 5th mode but look at the reported difference in run time in the BLF link for the A6 ( 4th mode-6.5hrs vs. 5th mode-1.6 hrs ) :nono: That's one hell of a difference in run time! My CAt gut is telling me something is wrong somewhere. Also notice that there are question marks where they are listing the current being measured..what the hell is that about?

Actually I'm hesitate to believe Olight is getting over 3hrs at a 500 lumen output but I don't own one of those so I can't say. I'm glad the S2 is working for you. If you're not having a problem with working the top button I suppose that's good...* cough *...of course if the S2 were to roll to the side while on the helmet you might have some issues trying to find the button. 

When I come home tonight I'll do a run time test on the A6. To my eyes the output on 5th mode looks more like 500 lumen on a fresh cell. Actually, 100 minutes at that output wouldn't be that bad ( if it doesn't dim to much towards the end ). I'll test it when I come home tonight.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Late to the party, but I'll throw some thoughts out. I'm usually the one pushing the Convoy M1. The M1 does have much more throw to it compared to a smaller tube light. I like that the M1 is so cheap, rock solid dependable, and so easy to customize (emitter, tint, & even modes). Using a flashlight on a helmet definitely requires the helmet to be "compatible". Just a couple weeks ago I was trying to mount my M1 on my buddy's helmet and just couldn't get the right angle (didn't have much to work with on us to adapt it).

As far as mounts, don't forget the Twofish lockblock (clones all over too), as well as the myriad of cheap Velcro straps. I also carry silicone flashlight straps that are cheap too.

I would expect most "headlamps" to be mostly floody with little throw. This makes sense since headlamps are mostly worn for close-up work. 

-Garry


----------



## Sophex83 (Jul 5, 2017)

Cat-man-do said:


> ...and you see nothing wrong with that comparison? Not a big difference in output between the two with the A6 ( supposedly ) being 17 lumen more ( in fifth mode ) but the S2 getting 145 minutes more run time at 400 lumen ?. Someone's spec's are wrong, likely both IMO. Interesting that the Olight S2 list the high mode ( ~500 lm ) getting over 3hrs using a 3400mAh cell :skep:....Yet the A6 only getting 100 minutes @417 lm..??:skep: Either Olight is exaggerating their specs or the person using the A6 used a crap battery or messed up on something. _I highly doubt that the driver used in the A6 could be that inefficient._ Also of interest; when I drop the A6 to the 4th mode ( of 7 ) the difference in output is only very slight when compared to the 5th mode but look at the reported difference in run time in the BLF link for the A6 ( 4th mode-6.5hrs vs. 5th mode-1.6 hrs ) :nono: That's one hell of a difference in run time! My CAt gut is telling me something is wrong somewhere. Also notice that there are question marks where they are listing the current being measured..what the hell is that about?
> 
> Actually I'm hesitate to believe Olight is getting over 3hrs at a 500 lumen output but I don't own one of those so I can't say. I'm glad the S2 is working for you. If you're not having a problem with working the top button I suppose that's good...* cough *...of course if the S2 were to roll to the side while on the helmet you might have some issues trying to find the button.
> 
> When I come home tonight I'll do a run time test on the A6. To my eyes the output on 5th mode looks more like 500 lumen on a fresh cell. Actually, 100 minutes at that output wouldn't be that bad ( if it doesn't dim to much towards the end ). I'll test it when I come home tonight.


NEW Olight S2 - 950 lumens - Page 3 independent test of the O2 battery life. 3h16min on high, better than the quoted 3h10min. Still well usable to 3h36 min. Maybe the BLF review was wrong, but the O2 battery life is def great. 400 lumen is just right for biking (medium mode) where it gives you 4h5min.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

WHALENARD said:


> I use
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B016...ght+holder&dpPl=1&dpID=510UkNPDgOL&ref=plSrch
> 
> to mount my zebralight. Not sure if it's the identical one but same design. Works great & I guess (?) it's quick release. I will say the zebralights are fantastic and everybody's reaction is the same to the tiny self contained light..."wow! that's really bright"


The genuine zebralight mounts are cheaper, and glow in the dark!
GITD (glow in the dark) silicone holder for H600 H602/H603


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

znomit said:


> The genuine zebralight mounts are cheaper, and glow in the dark!
> GITD (glow in the dark) silicone holder for H600 H602/H603


The thing I like about the mount I posted is 2 fold. 
1- you can use it on your handlebars & spin it to center the beam E/W
2- it clamps down on the barrel of the light harder so it stays put once you spin to desired angle N/S

I could also see having better clearance on some helmet models.

I use that mount for when I use it as a headlamp. I also have an end cap with a neodymium magnet I glued on. I stick it to my van for ambient light camping. Such a useful light.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Sophex83 said:


> NEW Olight S2 - 950 lumens - Page 3 independent test of the O2 battery life. 3h16min on high, better than the quoted 3h10min. Still well usable to 3h36 min. Maybe the BLF review was wrong, but the O2 battery life is def great. 400 lumen is just right for biking (medium mode) where it gives you 4h5min.


If you check the specs on the Olight S2 it mentions 950 lumens max, it also list in parenthesis the output as "~500 lumen". The instructions tell you the 950 lumen is for two minutes and then thermal regulation kicks in to drop it down 50%. Brand name torches often have more features and since the S2 contains thermal regulation it's likely this might also kick in and help extend the run time on the lower modes as well.

I should also mention that the Olight S2 is designed to work with 2 nonrechargeable CR123A batteries in series as well as a single 18650. This usually means the driver is going to give you a brighter output when using the higher voltage. Of course if only 1500mAh it won't run near as long as a 18650 cell.

The A6 also has a limit on it's boost mode. Mine is only 45 sec. and then it drops down the output to that of the 6th mode. I call the 6th mode 600 lumen but it might be a bit more. Not sure if the A6 has thermal regulation but likely it does. I'm testing the A6 on the 5th mode as I write.
I'll test for thermal regulation at the 1hr mark but the torch is maintaining 95°F as I'm using a fan to keep it cool. Output dropped slightly at the half hour mark but is maintaining the output at the hour mark.~ ~ ~ Definitely has thermal regulation; After cooling to 82°F the output jumped back up to the starting level.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Continued from my last post: I stopped the test on the A6 at the 3hr. mark. My lux meter was indicating that the torch was outputting roughly the same nominal output as it was after the first 20 minutes. I'm sure I could of gotten more from the battery I just didn't feel like waiting longer than 3hrs. 

I used one of my LG MJ-1 3500mAh 18650 cells for the test. I've got it charging right now so I'll let you know how many mAh it takes to charge it when it's done. Anyway, when I was finished I decided to take a quick ride on the MTB...yeah...at 2:00am. I just needed to get some air and took a spin on the local paved trails. In complete darkness I tried to judge the output of the A6 with the partially depleted battery...Ehh...hard to tell really. Lots of ground fog and such that time of morning but to my eyes it looked like about 350 lm. When I set the bar lamp for medium and used the torch as a helmet light I found I could still see fairly well. Without the high moisture content in the air I'm sure it would of looked better. Of course like most people I prefer more output on the helmet which is why when I use the A6 I tend to use the 6th mode unless I'm just poking along. 

All said, I think I made my point. The BLF reading for the 5th mode ( of seven ) for the A6 is wrong. The 5th mode is more than 3hrs. if you're using a good battery.


----------



## Sophex83 (Jul 5, 2017)

Cat-man-do said:


> Continued from my last post: I stopped the test on the A6 at the 3hr. mark. My lux meter was indicating that the torch was outputting roughly the same nominal output as it was after the first 20 minutes. I'm sure I could of gotten more from the battery I just didn't feel like waiting longer than 3hrs.
> 
> I used one of my LG MJ-1 3500mAh 18650 cells for the test. I've got it charging right now so I'll let you know how many mAh it takes to charge it when it's done. Anyway, when I was finished I decided to take a quick ride on the MTB...yeah...at 2:00am. I just needed to get some air and took a spin on the local paved trails. In complete darkness I tried to judge the output of the A6 with the partially depleted battery...Ehh...hard to tell really. Lots of ground fog and such that time of morning but to my eyes it looked like about 350 lm. When I set the bar lamp for medium and used the torch as a helmet light I found I could still see fairly well. Without the high moisture content in the air I'm sure it would of looked better. Of course like most people I prefer more output on the helmet which is why when I use the A6 I tend to use the 6th mode unless I'm just poking along.
> 
> All said, I think I made my point. The BLF reading for the 5th mode ( of seven ) for the A6 is wrong. The 5th mode is more than 3hrs. if you're using a good battery.


Thanks for the test, that clears things up! Still the BLF is 30 g heavier and I don't know how the beam compares, and you don't have the option for on helmet charging so I don't think I'll be switching since I got the O2 for about the same price 

The ultimate lightweight option could be the Zebralight SC63, not as good beam as the O2 according to this review, but shorter and 38g, that's 12g lighter. ZebraLight SC63


----------



## Oscello (Sep 29, 2016)

I bought a Blackburn Central light for my road bike but it seems to fit what you are looking for. There are a couple models available from 200-800 lumens. It uses a go pro compatible mount and a replaceable 18650 cell. However the battery has a pigtail with a connector so it might take a little research to build more batteries. Extra batteries are available from Blackburn for $15. 
https://www.blackburndesign.com/lights/central-800-front-light.html

edit: maybe just my light has the pigtail. it looks like the newer models just use a regular cell.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Oscello said:


> I bought a Blackburn Central light for my road bike but it seems to fit what you are looking for. There are a couple models available from 200-800 lumens. It uses a go pro compatible mount and a replaceable 18650 cell. However the battery has a pigtail with a connector so it might take a little research to build more batteries. Extra batteries are available from Blackburn for $15.
> https://www.blackburndesign.com/lights/central-800-front-light.html
> 
> edit: maybe just my light has the pigtail. it looks like the newer models just use a regular cell.


I actually find this light rather interesting, esp. since it's from a mainstream manufacturer. Where do you see a pigtail on the battery? The link to the battery from your link doesn't show it (though it shows the battery as being 2,400 mAh which is pretty "meh" and is doubtful to provide 800 lumens for 2hrs (output very likely dives). I might just pickup one of those helmet mounts though!

-Garry

EDIT - You edited your post and I didn't catch it until I posted.


----------



## angerdan (Sep 18, 2017)

*Sigma Buster 2000 HL*



Gangly1 said:


> Thanks, that looks pretty good. I was hoping for something a little brighter though, and they already have taillights - they don't need super great tail lights because this is only for trail use or off road paved paths.


Sigma Buster 2000 HL. Has remote, external battery and helmet mount included.


----------



## formula4speed (Mar 25, 2013)

garrybunk said:


> I actually find this light rather interesting, esp. since it's from a mainstream manufacturer. Where do you see a pigtail on the battery? The link to the battery from your link doesn't show it (though it shows the battery as being 2,400 mAh which is pretty "meh" and is doubtful to provide 800 lumens for 2hrs (output very likely dives). I might just pickup one of those helmet mounts though!
> 
> -Garry
> 
> EDIT - You edited your post and I didn't catch it until I posted.


I just ordered the 650 lumen version from REI today, will try to remember to report back if it is a normal cell when it comes in (hopefully by the end of the week).


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Sophex83 said:


> Thanks for the test, that clears things up! Still the BLF is 30 g heavier and I don't know how the beam compares, and you don't have the option for on helmet charging so I don't think I'll be switching since I got the O2 for about the same price
> 
> The ultimate lightweight option could be the Zebralight SC63, not as good beam as the O2 according to this review, but shorter and 38g, that's 12g lighter. ZebraLight SC63


Your welcome. The battery charged with 2450mAh. That means I had another ~900mAh to go as the cells I have will recharge to about 3350mAh if fully depleted. After I charged the cell I tested the brightness of the different levels and the output of the fifth mode last night at the 3hr mark looked more like what the 4th level looks like on a full charge. That's fine, I'm good with that.

You say the A6 is 30gm heavier! Wow, that sounds like a lot to me considering the A6 is one of the lightest torches I own. I don't own a scale though. Once again I'd have to question that it's 30gms heavier. Five to ten grams I could nod my head to but 30? Just sounds wrong to me.

A6 has a beam pattern that works very well as a helmet MTB lamp. The beam pattern is actually quite wide for this kind of torch. Good for mountain biking, not so good for the road. I actually prefer a more narrow/confined beam pattern for the road so to get maximum throw. On the road I only use the helmet light to spot deer on the side of the road. Still, the A6 does a decent job of doing this when used in it's boost mode which is very bright. Likely I'm going to take Gary's suggestion and try a Convoy M1. I figure with the larger head it's likely to have a more confined beam pattern. If I'm right it should be very good for road use.

FWIW I think I only paid about $24 for my A6. The Olight S2 is about $50. The Olight specs claim to use a Cree XM-L2 U3 which is a great emitter but there is no mention of offering a warmer NW tint. The A6 you can order cool white or NW. Mine is neutral white but likely a T6 bin. No doubt the S2 with U3 emitter is brighter.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Cat, don't want to derail the thread, but what is your Olight S2 clone? Brand? Model? Link? 

Thanks,
-Garry


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

garrybunk said:


> Cat, don't want to derail the thread, but what is your Olight S2 clone? Brand? Model? Link?
> 
> Thanks,
> -Garry


Gary, the Olight S2 is an 18650 torch. I don't own one of those. I do own an Olight S1 which is a mini torch that uses a 16340 cell. I also own the clone version of the S1 which Gearbest calls the M3. The clone version I have has a maximum output of 500lm and the UI is different from the Olight. The clone actual has a more interesting UI. Gearbest has since updated the M3 and it now has a separate boost mode of 930 lm! Otherwise the rest of the modes in the main menu are the same. Funny but I didn't know the M3 had a flash sub-menu till I just now looked it up. Very nice beacon flash!. Now the Olight uses a TIR optic while the clone is using an OP reflector. The Olight S1 comes with a standard NW emitter. The clones offer cool white and warm white. I have the warm white. It's much warmer than NW but for what I use it for it works fine.

I'm still using mine on moonlight mode mounted on my helmet so I can see my remotes, my bike computer and gear indicators ( sometimes forget what gear I'm in ) and it works great. Runs forever on moonlight mode. Both the Olight S1 and clone have memory, a clip and a magnetic rear. I use the Olight S1 as my EDC and use it almost everyday at work.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks Cat. I missed it was an S1 clone and not an S2 clone. I've never got into 16340 lights myself. Cool idea having it helmet mounted on moon mode for "cockpit lighting"! I like that idea and will keep it in mind. 

-Garry


----------



## formula4speed (Mar 25, 2013)

The new Blackburn lights still "pigtail" the battery. 650 lumen version comes with a 2200 mah battery, pretty bummed I can't just toss in one of my higher capacity batteries.

Blackburn's images and text online are a bit misleading in this regard.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Yeah, that's disappointing.

-Garry


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

formula4speed said:


> The new Blackburn lights still "pigtail" the battery. 650 lumen version comes with a 2200 mah battery, pretty bummed I can't just toss in one of my higher capacity batteries.
> 
> Blackburn's images and text online are a bit misleading in this regard.


Yes, that's unfortunate. Still, at least Blackburn is giving you the option to purchase another of their batteries already setup with the pigtail. That's better than not having the option for more run time.

If you really like the light you might ( in the future ) be able to take the pigtail off an older battery and put in on a battery with a higher capacity. I can't help but wonder if the battery compartment is big enough to hold a 20700 cell. If it does that would be sweet. ( Would help though if you could find a good cell with tabs ) That said, you can buy a good 18650 Panasonic cell with tabs on Amazon...If it were me and I really liked the light I'd cannibalize a pigtail from a BBurn battery, setup a Panasonic as the main cell and then just buy a second Blackburn battery as backup.


----------



## formula4speed (Mar 25, 2013)

Cat-man-do said:


> Yes, that's unfortunate. Still, at least Blackburn is giving you the option to purchase another of their batteries already setup with the pigtail. That's better than not having the option for more run time.
> 
> If you really like the light you might ( in the future ) be able to take the pigtail off an older battery and put in on a battery with a higher capacity. I can't help but wonder if the battery compartment is big enough to hold a 20700 cell. If it does that would be sweet. ( Would help though if you could find a good cell with tabs ) That said, you can buy a good 18650 Panasonic cell with tabs on Amazon...If it were me and I really liked the light I'd cannibalize a pigtail from a BBurn battery, setup a Panasonic as the main cell and then just buy a second Blackburn battery as backup.


Agreed it is better than nothing. At the moment I can't actually find anywhere to buy a second Blackburn battery though. I am wondering how proprietary the pigtail is and if I can buy them cheaply and make my own, or if it would be worth changing the pigtail altogether.

The battery compartment seems pretty large, so I wouldn't be surprised if someone creative could squeeze in a different cell.


----------



## Oscello (Sep 29, 2016)

Mine looks the same as the one above. I have a Central 350. 
The connector is marked with JST. I'm almost certain that the connector part number is SYP-02TV-1. The measurements are pretty close to the one on my battery. You would also need contacts (P/N: SYF-001T-P0.6) and a way to crimp the pins on but you should be able to make your own battery pretty easily. Just order one that has the leads preinstalled.

https://www.digikey.com/product-detail/en/jst-sales-america-inc/SYP-02TV-1/455-2651-ND/2796951

https://www.digikey.com/product-detail/en/jst-sales-america-inc/SYF-001T-P0.6-LF-SN/455-2652-1-ND/2796952


----------



## formula4speed (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for the info.

Now undecided if I am keeping the light, the bar mount is horrible. It's one of those glorified rubber band mounts and nothing I can do seems to keep it from rotating and pointing straight down every time I hit a bump in the road. I've tried wrapping my bars with electrical tape and a section of inner tube to add friction, but Blackburn seems to have developed some space age frictionless material that won't grip anything.

It's a GoPro mount, so I could buy a different mount but that's super annoying to have to buy a third party mount to be able to use it.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Sophex83 said:


> Cat-man-do missed your post about the A6! Looks like battery life is abysmal compared to the S2 though, I actually wanted the top switch as I ride with open finger gloves, we'll see how I like it. Got a good deal and only paid $30 for it incl shipping.
> 
> BLF A6 100 min at 417 lumen BLF A6 FET+7135 Light Troubleshooting and Mod thread | BudgetLightForum.com
> Olight S2 4h5m at 400 lumen (manufacturer spec).
> Zebralight around 3.6 hours?


Sophex, I know we already went on about this but someone pointed out that the original "BLF" version of the A6 was pretty much a custom driver. That might explain some of the differences as I bought mine from Gearbest. Not to mention I forgot that some time ago I had actually measured the current ( amps ) from the A6 I have and posted it on MTBR. ( see post #32 on this link ).

Obvious differences between the two different measurements so the original version must be using more output on the higher modes. I'm assuming of course that since the original review was on BLF that the person doing the review was likely using one from the original batch ( ~ 2 years ago ). I bought mine this year so I figure it's likely the newer ones are not as bright as the originals.


----------



## Sophex83 (Jul 5, 2017)

Found my end game: Skilhunt H03R, very happy with it, perfect preset beam strengths, nice throw, great look and feel, super easy to use with gloves, one of the lightest 18650 avail.

The only lamp I think could be slightly better is the new Zebralight, but it doesn't come in black now does it, also not sure the beam pattern would be better. Certainly not better value!


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

That Skilhunt has been on my list to get for awhile. Glad to hear it suits well for a helmet light. 

-Garry


----------

